# New Las Vegas World of Darkness Meetup group



## rabidraider (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I wanted to let everyone know I just started a new World of Darkness Meetup group on Meetup.com.
I have great hopes for the group and look forward to getting to know more people and setting up fun games in the near future. 

Anyone interested please check it out at:
Las Vegas World of Darkness Meetup Group (Las Vegas, NV) - Meetup

John


----------

